

Tell HN:  Appsumo's current deal is nice for startups/freelancers - noodle

Just thought I'd spread the word, since its a lot of good stuff for a fresh startup or freelancer:<p>- 6 months of MailChimp, BatchBlue, FormStack<p>- $120 credit at FreshBooks<p>- 100 pack of Moo MiniCards<p>$55, plus some of the proceeds donated to National Wildlife Fund.<p>http://www.appsumo.com/<p>Feel free to flag as spam if anyone doesn't think this is appropriate.
======
noodle
clickable: <http://www.appsumo.com/>

